# AMS Narrow Gauge code 250 Turnouts



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The First limited supply of these long awaited turnouts arrived at Electric Modelworks today. Each one includes a nice cast brass manual switchstand. The turnouts employ a microswitch and wiring for power routing for those on track power. The power routing hardware is covered by a shield and the throwbar is very robust. Very fine balleast will be able to find its way into the throwbar tray,likely unavoidable outdors. The frog is metal-blackened- and the stock rails are nicely machined with a portion of the web foot removed for points clearance and a very fine notch cut into the rail head for the points to tuck in. Probably worth the thre year wait.

jonathan/EMW


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan, 

- do they come in 2 different tie spacings like the flex track? 
- they come in #6? Any other #'s? 
- code 250? 

- I assume the switch stand has enough clearance for a K-27? What about the K-36/37?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

These are narrow gauge , and as such have narrow gauge type ties and spacing. They are number 6. There will be a standard gauge version with different ties and spacing at some point, likely to be number 8 due to the scale ratio change for standard gauge. The switchstand will easily clear a 27 or larger 37 etc. They re packed 4 to a case by the way, typical heavy duty Accucraft packing. 
Jonathan/EMW


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan,
Can we talk price on the air?
Thanks
Rick Marty


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

nope 

Jonathan


----------

